# Off to Germany



## stockiespike (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone... looking to gain from all your experience?

Off to germany in a couple weeks, starting at Spa for 6 hour classic motor race, finishing the following weekend near Hamburg for European Rallycross racing, so have 6 days or so to fill in between.

Planning to visit Cologne, probably Hamburg...

Any experiences from around this area? Good places to visit? Great places to stop over? Stellplatz? Campsites? Places to avoid i.e. parking problems etc? Good places/food to eat?

Look forward to hearing from you all? Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we did Rudesheim, Black Forest and Bavaria this summer brilliant place Motorhomes well catered for also

You can get the Pro Mobil + app for phone details all stellplatz and sites and its free to download

Greta country !

Enjoy


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have just returned from a tour of the moselle and rhein, and whilst I was in a car and not my motorhome, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the area caters exceptionally well for motorhomers. Loads of sites etc, so am thinking you will have no problem.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As had been said they have great faculties for MHers. A couple of tips. Carry plenty of cash, some places outside the big cities wouldn’t take non German Credit Cards. Could be embarrassing if like me last month you have just put 140 euros worth of diesel in. Luckily after counting out the copper we just had enough between us.

Secondly bottles are worth money. Beer bottles etc. have a deposit and all plastic bottles with the right recycling symbol (nearly all) on them are worth 25 cents. You don’t have to take them back to the right supermarket. Nearly all have machines that you feed them into at the entrance, these give out a voucher that is taken off your bill. A real boon if you use lots of bottled water.

If you plan to use stellplatz carry plenty of coin, 50 cents, 1 and 2 euros. The ones with the parking meters don’t always accept non German cards either. You could need up to 12 euros a time.

Dick


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hamburg

Oh do I have memories of that place 8O 

I served 10 years in Germany and whilst based in Osnabruck (worth a visit) I spent many weeks in Hohne (Tank ranges) which isn't far from Hanover (I was born their and also worth a visit) and about an hour or so from Hamburg.

All I can say when you do get to Hamburg you need to go with an open mind, the Germans (as strange as they are) have a different outlook on certain things as you will see. Hamburg is a wonderful place but you can be overcome by what its best known for (many bars look normal but I can assure you they are not normal in our way of thinking).

It can also get a bit annoying with being 'asked' if you want to visit a 'show' every 2 mins as you walk around, (and don't think for one second that because you are with the frau (missus) that that stops them) either just ignore or politley say nien danke and walk on.

I love Germany and always feel drawn to the place so I hope you have a cracking time.

Oh remember to give way to vehicles coming from the right!! it can catch you out!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There is a nice stellplatz at Cologne that has around 70 places €8 per night most with hookup at €0.50 per Caw, and only a cycle ride into the city along the Rhine. There are also a couple of wild camp spots along the river very close to the city but you would have to know first how to get to them. Very handy for 1 or 2 nights.

You can get to the stellplatz without going through LEZ Zone via transit roads but we only discovered this after we got the map from tourist office. We did not bother to get any LEZ Zone stickers after asking at 2 garages for one for our van as the staff could not work out our category.

Get the Boad Atlas this lists over 5000 stellplatz in Germany.


steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



teensvan said:


> You can get to the stellplatz without going through LEZ Zone via transit roads ...


Unfortunately, since 1st April 2012 this is not possible anymore. The "Umwelt Zone" was extended by that date, and now you need to have an Umwelt sticker on your van to reach the stellplatz. Any colour will do, until end of this year. From 1st Jan 2013 on red stickers will be banned completely from Köln.

There is however the possibility to apply for an exception for MHs without an Umwelt sticker, which is valid for one trip to and from the stellplatz, within 2 weeks. The application form can be found here on their website. Price is 15 €.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We have stayed here a couple of times:
http://www.camping-koeln.de/zeiten.php?lng=en&nav=zeiten
and it was fine. There is a small bar / restaurant just outside the gates which is also fine.
The Mosel Valley is a real must for motorhoming, its beautiful and teeming with stleplatz.


----------

